# Buying new headphones [5k budget]



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2015)

hey, I Need Budget headphones mainly aimed at gaming, would be best if I can get additional 5.1 channel or 7.1 channel support..... I play games like metal gear solid , dota 2, Cs Go etc also occasionally listening to music and watching Bluray FHD 5.1 surround sound movies....


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 18, 2015)

Steelseries Siberia Raw Prism Wired Gaming Headset

- These are extremely comfortable on the head, remain so even after multiple hour gaming sessions, and don't get too hot
- Sound is crisp and clear in game with nice full sound in multiple gaming environments
- Sound is acceptable when listening to music
.. There are nice highs but they could be a bit more clear
.. The lows are there but not as full as some other (although more expensive) headphones
- The microphone works well
.. Voice is clear when using the mic
.. There is a bit of a "big room" sound when using the mic but no background noise
- Colour feature is easy to use and adjust when the software is installed.
- Mute button works with no issues

Overall I would say these headphones are great for the price point. I have tried others in this price range that were not nearly as good. I would recommend these to someone looking for a good comfortable pair of gaming headphones. If you are intending to use them mostly for listening to music there are better options out there, but you can expect to pay more.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 18, 2015)

Any good aimed esp for watching 5.1 DTS audio MOVIES as well sound good on 5.1 aac and ac3 should be true 5.1 not surround effect


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> Steelseries Siberia Raw Prism Wired Gaming Headset
> 
> - These are extremely comfortable on the head, remain so even after multiple hour gaming sessions, and don't get too hot
> - Sound is crisp and clear in game with nice full sound in multiple gaming environments
> ...



how are these compared to our old steelseries Siberia v2?

- - - Updated - - -

Also Should I wait for ath m50x price to come down as it was once 5k...................


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2015)

> Also Should I wait for ath m50x price to come down as it was once 5k...................



unlikely, ive been watching it's price for over a year, its hovering around 10k


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> unlikely, ive been watching it's price for over a year, its hovering around 10k


You don't have *Ninja Eyes™* like me:

*i.imgur.com/sM677Ee.png


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> unlikely, ive been watching it's price for over a year, its hovering around 10k


You too eyeing for it ? 

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> You don't have *Ninja Eyes™* like me:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/sM677Ee.png


Damn that price! I would buy it right now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

tkin said:


> You don't have *Ninja Eyes™* like me:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/sM677Ee.png



stop making me jealous fgt !!


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

Look for m40x. They are more of a balanced sounding headphones.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Look for m40x. They are more of a balanced sounding headphones.



na i will go for Siberia v2's if i don't get these...........


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> na i will go for Siberia v2's if i don't get these...........



Gaming headphones are always over rated in my point of view.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2015)

I have heard that the m40x have smaller sized drivers and lesser bass than 50x.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I have heard that the m40x have smaller sized drivers and lesser bass than 50x.


Should be obvious from the pricepoint and model number.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2015)

tkin said:


> Should be obvious from the pricepoint and model number.


Yes , but at times the lower ends have more bass.
PS : more bass doesn't always mean better .


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I have heard that the m40x have smaller sized drivers and lesser bass than 50x.



M40x is more of a natural headphone. I like it coz there is no over doing of anything just the best sound available and I some what prefer it over m50x


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> M40x is more of a natural headphone. I like it coz there is no over doing of anything just the best sound available and I some what prefer it over m50x



what's the cost?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> what's the cost?



Price keep on changing. Check them out on amazon and fk.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 13, 2016)

Update: Got Samson SR850 headphones....


----------

